# Drucken über CUPS geht nicht mehr

## AROK

Hallo,

seit eben kann ich nicht mehr drucken. 

Konfiguration: Canon IP4100 an Windows Rechner, Zugriff über SMB. Bis vor kurzen lief es ohne Probleme!

Jetzt, bei jedem Versuch zu drucken:

 *Quote:*   

> A print error occurred. Error message received from system:
> 
> cupsdoprint -P 'Canon_PIXUS_IP_4100' -J '' -H 'localhost:631' -U 'arok' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:
> 
> client-error-document-format-not-supported 

 

Hat von euch Jemand eine Idee, was falsch sein könnte?

Gruß

AROK

Nachtrag:

Es betrifft auch die PDF und Postskriptdrucker! Scheint also an CUPS direkt zu liegen !?Last edited by AROK on Sun Oct 07, 2007 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AROK

Noch ein paar Infos:

Uncomment application/octet-stream in /etc/cups/mime.types 

und

uncomment application/octet-stream in /etc/cups/mime.convs 

hab ich drin. 

access_log:

```
localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 254 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 384 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 211 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "GET /ppd/Canon_PIXUS_IP_4100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 9016 - -

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:16 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 385 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:17 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 211 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:17 +0200] "GET /ppd/Canon_PIXUS_IP_4100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 9016 - -

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:17 +0200] "POST /printers/Canon_PIXUS_IP_4100 HTTP/1.1" 200 14860 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:17 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 254 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:17 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:17 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:17 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 385 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 254 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:23 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 384 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:23 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 211 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:23 +0200] "GET /ppd/Canon_PIXUS_IP_4100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 9016 - -

localhost - - [07/Oct/2007:18:56:23 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 385 Get-Jobs successful-ok
```

error_log:

```

I [07/Oct/2007:18:55:53 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] <Policy default>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] </Limit>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] AuthType Basic

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Require user @SYSTEM

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] </Limit>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] <Limit All>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] </Limit>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] </Policy>

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 1 filters...

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Listening to :::631 on fd 2...

I [07/Oct/2007:18:56:06 +0200] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 3...

```

/etc/cupsd.conf:

```

cat cupsd.conf | grep "^#" -v

Classification none

DefaultCharset UTF-8

DefaultLanguage en

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

RemoteRoot remroot

SystemGroup lp

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

HostnameLookups Off

KeepAlive On

KeepAliveTimeout 60

MaxClients 100

MaxRequestSize 0m

Timeout 300

Listen *:631

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

MaxLogSize 1m

LogLevel info

PreserveJobHistory On

PreserveJobFiles Off

AutoPurgeJobs No

MaxJobs 0

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

User lp

Group lp

RIPCache 8m

FilterLimit 0

DataDir /usr/share/cups

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

Browsing On

BrowseProtocols CUPS

BrowsePort 631

BrowseInterval 30

BrowseTimeout 300

BrowseOrder allow,deny

ImplicitClasses On

ImplicitAnyClasses Off

HideImplicitMembers Yes

BrowseShortNames Yes

```

Die Konfiguration bin ich entspr. Howto noch mal durchgegangen.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

habe gestern noch mal alle cups Dateien mit denen aus einem Backup überschrieben. 

Jetzt kommt ein anderer Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> execution failed with message:
> 
> client-error-not-found 

 

Echt frustrierend! hab gar nicht dran rumgebastelt und auf einmal geht es nicht mehr!   :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß

AROK

NACHTRAG:

Gerade habe ich festgestellt, dass damit zumindest der PDF-Drucker wieder läuft und über den Adobe reader kann ich auch auf dem CANON Drucker weider drucken. (Geht vorbei am KDE Drucksystem). Es scheint also am KDE Drucksystem zu liegen...

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NACHTRAG:
> 
> Gerade habe ich festgestellt, dass damit zumindest der PDF-Drucker wieder läuft und über den Adobe reader kann ich auch auf dem CANON Drucker weider drucken. (Geht vorbei am KDE Drucksystem). Es scheint also am KDE Drucksystem zu liegen...

 

Hat sich als nichtig rausgestellt, ging nur ein mal, dann nicht mehr!

Aktuell sieht es so aus, dass der Drucker anfängt, sehr langsam druckt, und nach etwa einer viertel Seite aufhört.   :Twisted Evil: 

Egal ob aus Adobe Reader oder KDE-Programm.

Den Treiber habe ich auch neu installiert, nichts gebracht. 

CUPS-PDF funktioniert wieder einwandfrei.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

ich muss noch mal fragen, es geht leider immer noch nicht...

Hab nochmal das hier: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/printing-howto.xml

durchgearbeitet, aber ich komme nicht mal zu dem Webinterface von Cups:

 *Quote:*   

> 404 Not Found

 

Wäre schön, wenn Jemand einen Tipp hätte...

Gruß

AROK

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Quote:*   

> PDF und Postskriptdrucker

 

Geht bei mir seit kurzer Zeit auch nicht mehr in KPDF und KSPREAD. Hab da mal schon letzte Woche nen bugreport gemacht. Das es selber an CUPS liegt, schließ ich aus, mit anderen Anwendung und mit dem CUPS von Windows aus (da gehen auch PDF) klappt es tadellos.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

habe gestern noch mal den Test gemach und den Drucker direkt an meinen Rechner per USB angebunden, aber da hab ich Garnichts gedruckt bekommen, über das Netzwerk bekomme ich wenigstens ein halbe Seite raus   :Confused: 

Habe auch noch mal CUPS komplett runtergeschmissen und alle Dateien gelöscht und alles neu Installiert, aber ohne Ergebnis. Immer noch komm ich nicht mal auf das Webinterface   :Evil or Very Mad:  Wenn ich die ganze Zeit rechne, die das Problem gekostet hat, könnte ich gleich alles von einer Druckerei drucken lassen   :Confused: 

Wie oben schon geschrieben geht es zwischendurch sogar manchmal, PDF und selten auch der Drucker, und dann wieder nicht. Wie Verhext! 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Anarcho

Steht vielleicht was im "dmesg"?

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich vermute auch irgendein Fehler zwischen dem letzten ghostscript update. Irgendwas stimmt seitdem mit der Kombination kdelibs, qt und cups. Leider kann ich grad gar nicht testen - zu wenig Zeit.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

nachdem es sich zwischenzeitlich mal "selbstgeheilt" hat ging es letzte Woche auf einmal wieder nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung warum   :Mad: 

Jedenfalls hab ich heute Cups runter geschmissen alles gelöscht was damit zusammenhängt und alles neu eingerichtet. Es ging dann auch erst aber nachdem ich noch einen Drucker hinzugefügt hatte ging es wieder nicht mehr. Da kam mir die Idee, das mal ohne KDE-Tool Unterstützung zu probieren, was ich zuvor immer zum Einrichten der Drucker verwendet habe. 

Dann das ganze wieder von vorn und diesmal die Einrichtung nur über das Webinterface, nicht über die KDE-Tools. 

Und seit dem Läuft alles mit echtem und PDF-Drucker. 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass das KDE-Tool zur Druckereinrichtung für die Gentoo-Cups-Installation nicht richtig funktioniert. Jedenfalls kann ich es mir nicht anders erklären. 

Vielleicht hab ich es aber auch falsch bedient, Ich will mal nicht die Schuld voreilig abschieben   :Confused: 

Wie Sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Grüße

AROK

PS:

die verwendeten Versionen:

kde-base/kdeprint -3.5.8 

net-print/cupssions-1.2.12-r6

----------

## toralf

Hatte ähnliche Probleme. Nutze mittlerweile nur noch das CUPS eigene Web-interface und bin damit zufrieden.

----------

